
Surviving the App Store - amirrajan
https://github.com/amirrajan/survivingtheappstore
======
kumarm
>>A successful iOS game makes $4,000 annually (this goes for any app frankly).
A successful Android game makes one seventh of that (one third at best)

Not true.

Source: I run a mobile apps company with popular apps on Android.

~~~
endorphone
I also would deeply contest those number claims.

To speak specifically to the Android claims, this author does what so many
others have done: Long after the hype has worn down (hype that including
mainstream media attention) they eventually get around to an Android port and
then report miserable Android sales.

Well, no kidding. I mean if it doesn't have the word of mouth pitch, does this
look compelling-

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yourcompan...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yourcompany.adarkroom&hl=en)

It looks like a hello world app. And the com.yourcompany bit is telling.

We've seen this with a number of much more polished games as well: Release on
iOS, get tonnes of press and attention, and then long after the hype has died
down release something on Android. Do these people really think those users
just sat waiting?

~~~
eps
> _does this look compelling_

It actually does. It looked intriguing enough that I bought it without hearing
of it beforehand when it came out.

------
bla2
How do I read this? Click the manuscript folder and then click through the md
files in an arbitrary order? Or is there some better way I'm missing?

------
heynk
The book was just pushed to Github 3 hours ago, so it is likely still in
progress. There is no table of contents, but this page gives a bit of info
about the structure of the book, and how to read it:

[https://github.com/amirrajan/survivingtheappstore/blob/maste...](https://github.com/amirrajan/survivingtheappstore/blob/master/manuscript/how-
to-read-this-book.md)

------
chapium
Title: “Surviving the Appstore, How to Make it as Indie Game Developer”

------
warrenmiller
eCPMs on Android are about 1/3 of iOS but you tend to get more installs so we
make about 1/2 on android as we make on iOS. Not sure where the 1/7 comes from

------
Jerry2
Thanks for making it available!

PS: Does anyone know how to build an epub from it?

~~~
adzicg
This looks like a source for a leanpub.com book (Book.txt gives it away, and
the fact that this is all in a manuscript folder). I don’t think they have a
command line tool to build epubs, but you should be able to get an epub from
their web site if the author published it there

------
ckrailo
Great work on the book and RubyMotion!

